# Spark plugs for Evinrude?



## nytebyte (Aug 29, 2018)

At the moment I have 3 Evinrude outboards. A 1976 9.9, a 1978 15, and a 1981 9.9. All are in great running condition but I would like to replace the plugs this fall. Right now they all take a different plug but I have read that a NGK B7HS would work in all 3. Any problem with running the NGK's in them?


----------



## DaleH (Aug 29, 2018)

I don’t recall the engine or HP as there’s been many, many OMCs I’ve owned and/or serviced over the years, but I do recall having issues w/ NGKs and yet never, ever had an issue w/ the correct Champion plug. Gap at 0.030” regardless of what other gap spec (typically 0.028”) you might see.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Aug 29, 2018)

X2. I had a Evinrude 20 that came to me with brand spanking ngk plugs, correct according to several charts. I had fouling problems and after chasing everything I could, I put champion plugs in and never another problem. I currently have 3 omc outboards and they all have champions in them. Don’t ask me why there’s a difference but I feel there is. Not that ngk doesn’t make a good plug because I run them in motorcycles and snowmobiles but for my johnnyrudes, champion gets the nod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Aug 29, 2018)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> Not that ngk doesn’t make a good plug because, I run them in motorcycles and snowmobiles but for my johnnyrudes, champion gets the nod.


THANKS for adding that as I too use them exclusively in the Nissan/Tohatsu OBs I’ve owned, serviced or have maintained for my boat club. Just not in OMC motors ... don’t know why ...


----------



## nytebyte (Aug 29, 2018)

How about running the Champion UL81C in all 3 then? Being as the NGK would work in all 3 How about the Champion in all 3? The 1976 is still points but the other 2 are electronic ignition. Not a big deal to have to buy a couple kinds of plugs but it would be easier to just get one type.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 29, 2018)

If it were me, I'd only run the plug it was DESIGNED to be used with, not one that might be 'OK' ... don't settle for less than the best.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 30, 2018)

When those engines were designed they were designed along with the cooperation of Champion Spark Plug. The Champions run extremely good in them and the standard recommend plugs are the ones to use. 

Like other comments that have been posted here. In the last several years the only spark plug manufacturer that has given us issues at the shop has been NGK. Stick with the Champions and you should be okay.


----------



## nytebyte (Aug 30, 2018)

Put new Champions in again. All is good!


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Sep 10, 2018)

...and yes. They all take the same plug.


----------



## nytebyte (Sep 10, 2018)

Actually no. The 1976 calls for a Champion UL81J, the 1978 calls for a Champion L78V and the 1981 calls for a L77J4 so they are all a different plug!


----------

